# 99 whizzer info



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 9, 2015)

I am looking at a 99 whizzer the serial # is wzr41wc1 on the tag by the handle bar and rhawmc180xp002138 on the motor and frame my question is how many cc is this motor and is it one of the motors that has the top end problems (valves) I haven't seen the bike yet in person it appears to be in very good condition next question what are they going for. Thanks for the help


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 10, 2015)

The 99's were the ones with the valve problems if I remember correctly and it is 138cc. I have seen them sell from as low as $500 to as high as $1500.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 10, 2015)

No problem!


----------



## mason_man (Oct 11, 2015)

You can do this, and solve the problems. 

Ray


----------



## oquinn (Oct 12, 2015)

what did you do?


----------



## mason_man (Oct 12, 2015)

oquinn said:


> what did you do?




The WC-1'S valve seats are pressed on,cylinder is aluminum, seat is iron. If the motor gets to hot,all Whizzers do,vintage and new edition, the valve seats comes loose. We stake the valve seats, I also use a thermal barriers coating on the valves and ports.

The Whizzer cylinder is a lot like the old Indian motorcycle cylinder. 
I've got a H cylinder that I had the bigger valves installed  (300 motor valves ). New valve seats cut in, ports open up. I'll post pictures of vintage cylinder, new edition cylinder, and a Indian cylinder. 

Ray


----------

